# New to the CBT forum. Willing to try it now.



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

I had been avoiding considering hypnotherapy because I didn't think it would work for me, but an always-helpful member, BQ, recommended I head over here to learn a bit more about it.One thing really concerns me: I have things to hide, and that I'm often stressed about (as I'm sure we all do), and I'm afraid that hypnotherapy will try to "bring all my secrets to the surface", in which case I'm not interested.Can you guys give me a bit more information about how the whole thing works?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello - I would be happy to help. I found out about hypnotherapy 12 years ago from other members here...Firstly, Hypnotherapy works with the subconscious mind to break the mind-gut connection in IBS - always thinking and worrying about having IBS, it helps calm, regulate and balance motility patterns (diarrhea, constipation, alternation), pain issues and anxiety associated with the IBS. A therapist in person, or as with some folks here, using a recorded program, uses guided visual imagery and relaxation techniques to calm the gut and reduce and eliminate symptoms by breaking the brain-gut connection. It is an easly, relaxing and calming technique.However, since you mention other concerns, hypnotherapy may not be your way forward - and even if you were to consider it, you should probably talk to a therapist in person to find out if the stressful areas you wish to hide would interfere with your progress regarding the IBS - most likely they would advise you that these areas may be contributing to your overall health issues on many levels - no way to know for sure though, just my thought.There is also no way to know if the recorded program many folks including myself used successfully, would work for you - or if those issues would surface or not - the recorded program you do in your own home, by yourself, so there would be that potential for you to think about things you may not wish to - whether or not they are directly connected to the IBS or not. So I would say, given your concerns, that hypnotherapy - especially a recorded program would not be in your best interest if you dont want to 'go there'.For my own experience, I too had other stressors and issues alongside my IBS, and the program addressed those areas first before it got to the IBS - but my IBS was helped more than with any other treatment I used.You can take a peek at the links below for more info, if you are still interested to just learn more. Regarding your age, if you are still a minor, you will need to have your parents/guardians take a look at the info as well to determine if this is something you should consider.We have had IBS sufferers who have had it for over 35 years finally get relief with the IBS Audio Program, so there is hope for long-term sufferers who have a severe case.If you still have specific questions, I would be happy to answer them just for general info purposes...Hope this helps - all the best to you.


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hello - I would be happy to help. I found out about hypnotherapy 12 years ago from other members here...Firstly, Hypnotherapy works with the subconscious mind to break the mind-gut connection in IBS - always thinking and worrying about having IBS, it helps calm, regulate and balance motility patterns (diarrhea, constipation, alternation), pain issues and anxiety associated with the IBS. A therapist in person, or as with some folks here, using a recorded program, uses guided visual imagery and relaxation techniques to calm the gut and reduce and eliminate symptoms by breaking the brain-gut connection. It is an easly, relaxing and calming technique.However, since you mention other concerns, hypnotherapy may not be your way forward - and even if you were to consider it, you should probably talk to a therapist in person to find out if the stressful areas you wish to hide would interfere with your progress regarding the IBS - most likely they would advise you that these areas may be contributing to your overall health issues on many levels - no way to know for sure though, just my thought.There is also no way to know if the recorded program many folks including myself used successfully, would work for you - or if those issues would surface or not - the recorded program you do in your own home, by yourself, so there would be that potential for you to think about things you may not wish to - whether or not they are directly connected to the IBS or not. So I would say, given your concerns, that hypnotherapy - especially a recorded program would not be in your best interest if you dont want to 'go there'.For my own experience, I too had other stressors and issues alongside my IBS, and the program addressed those areas first before it got to the IBS - but my IBS was helped more than with any other treatment I used.You can take a peek at the links below for more info, if you are still interested to just learn more. Regarding your age, if you are still a minor, you will need to have your parents/guardians take a look at the info as well to determine if this is something you should consider.We have had IBS sufferers who have had it for over 35 years finally get relief with the IBS Audio Program, so there is hope for long-term sufferers who have a severe case.If you still have specific questions, I would be happy to answer them just for general info purposes...Hope this helps - all the best to you.


Well, my IBS has seemingly always existed (at least since I was very, very young), and does not seem to be exacerbated by stress. It can occur any time and doesn't seem to be particularly worsened by stress to a great degree. Would this fact alone make hypnotherapy ultimately pointless?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

> One thing really concerns me: I have things to hide, and that I'm often *stressed* about (as I'm sure we all do), and I'm afraid that hypnotherapy will try to "bring all my secrets to the surface", in which case I'm not interested


Hypnotherapy can work no matter if stress issues are involved with the IBS or not - many people have IBS attacks just while being at home with no apparent stressors - others have stress involved, still others have stress/anxiety due to the IBS.You mentioned above that you are stressed about things you have to hide - so you may or may not be aware if this is or is not affecting your overall IBS condition, but at any rate, yes, hypnotherapy can and does address these things, which may or may not be related to the IBS, but no, I do not believe the recorded program would be your way forward - you would need one-on-one in person hypnotherapy, and if you are a minor, which I believe you are, your parents/guardians input in all of this.Cyberspace is great for help and support, but it is not a substitute for care - many people here have had great success with the IBS Audio Program - which is recorded - but with your mention of your 'things you need to hide' and 'not being interested' in 'bringing things to the surface' - there is just no guarantee that that would 'not' happen, as the mind and body are so intricately intwined and what we perceive on a 'thinking' or cognitive level to be or not be affecting us, may be different from what the subconscious mind perceives and believes - which is what hypnotherapy does - brings the subconscious thoughts and beliefs into alignment with what is needed in your life and health.So just looking out for you - I have kids your age too - and so since you offered that bit of information to us, which is good you did, that enters into the big picture of how it all comes together. I am not saying that the program would not work for you regarding your IBS, but what I am saying, is that perhaps those things you 'have to hide' may be a part of the picture - - no way to know for sure - but either with the subcon addressing them first or along the way, before or as part of the IBS - so thus, for you, this would not be your way forward, if you do not want to go there... Hypnotherapy would not be pointless in general - but given with what you shared, might be for you... just thinking what is best for you. Never any way to know for sure.Take care and all the best to you...


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

cookies4marilyn said:


> And if you are a minor, which I believe you are


That's quite a sweeping assumption. I am 20 years old, turning 21 in two months. A quick glance at my profile could've told you this. I'm almost offended.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Don't be offended - I already knew your age from looking at your profile, that's why I mentioned it, but I did not want to come right out with it, so to speak! You know, posting just words does not give vocal inflection and I only was meaning well, not to hurt or harm you in any way at all and just so you know, I have two kids in their twenties, and I am pretty much the motherly type - I was just thinking of my own kids looking for help online and how I would want someone to look out after them - that's all.So in two months, yay!! That's great! No, don't be offended in the least, hon. We are all here to support and to care for each other, and that is all... Sometimes it is hard when we are suffering so much and cant see hope, but there is hope and others do care and want to help if they can... so just know that is all that there was to it... a (HUG) to you, please don't be offended, truly, I meant well.I wish you well in your journey to feeling better no matter what that might be. Take care and all the best to you always...


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Don't be offended - I already knew your age from looking at your profile, that's why I mentioned it, but I did not want to come right out with it, so to speak! You know, posting just words does not give vocal inflection and I only was meaning well, not to hurt or harm you in any way at all and just so you know, I have two kids in their twenties, and I am pretty much the motherly type - I was just thinking of my own kids looking for help online and how I would want someone to look out after them - that's all.So in two months, yay!! That's great! No, don't be offended in the least, hon. We are all here to support and to care for each other, and that is all... Sometimes it is hard when we are suffering so much and cant see hope, but there is hope and others do care and want to help if they can... so just know that is all that there was to it... a (HUG) to you, please don't be offended, truly, I meant well.I wish you well in your journey to feeling better no matter what that might be. Take care and all the best to you always...


It's okay. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt


----------

